# Your reloading experinces.



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I got my start in 1969 with a Mec 600JR unit for 16ga. those had fixed charge bars. Mine is a #2 bar so was set just right for red dot powder and the 7 1/2 shot size I used. Today I still have the loader and shot gun but have finally ran out of reloadable hulls. Their expencive to replace today.

In 1972 I bought a RCBS press and two sets of dies, 30-30 and 308 and a Lyman reloading manual. I was so worried about over charging I would push powder from a tea spoon to get that beam scale to bnalamce just right for a couple of years before I bought a powder trickler. I also would drop the powder in the case and insert the bullet before I did another one so I never would double charge still do that today plus weigh each charge and every tenth does in the blance beam scale. Fot a OAL gauge I use a factory loaded round to set next to my reloads till I got the seating die lockred.

All my cases would get washed in hot soapy water then rinced in hot water and put in those net bags onions and potatoes came in. In the summer I would hang the bags in a real sunny spot and in the winter I would hang them near the wood burner.

The next thing I bought was a case gauge then a foster case trimmer and a reamer to smoth out the case mouth after trimming them.

Got a rock tumbler at a yard sale so I started tumbling my cases in corn cob medium. Found that to be a royal pain as the medium would hang up inside the cases. Talked to the owner of the gun shop where I bought all my supplies about that and he told me to use rice, havn't used any thing else since then.

Added 243 dies and 32 winchester special about 1974. 1975 saw the addition of 38 special and 357 dies. and a RCBS powder drop. also bought a caliper then Wanted some more loading blocks and couln't find any in the gun shops I went to. decided to make my own wood ones,

Remington bolt take down tool also.









In 1979 nI bought my big tumbler at a auction sale at a machine shop for $10.00. It's my pride and joy purchaes.

About 1989 I added a cabelas E scale. Was such a piece of crap they stopped making it and when mine went hokie they gave me 75% of cost toward the RCBS 750 range master.

In 1972 I added 12ga. die set up to my Mec reloader also. 

I added the 9000G 12ga. in 1995 when I startted shooting sporting clays on the week ends, another one a couple month later in 20ga. I was shooting about 1000 rounds a week end between the two gauges.

I don't know when I added the 284 dies for sure, about 1970 I think It was dads rifle. 
Today I also have dies for 220 swift, 300 win mag, and 7MM08.

I try to keep 500 rounds loaded on hand at all times for every thing (284 went to brother so he owns those dies.) I try to keep 2 pounds of powder on hand for the rifles and 5 pounds for the shot guns. at least 5000 primers since the primer shortage a few short years ago. And several 100 round boxes of bullets I use on hand.

Williams Gun sight is near where I live so they are the people I buy from today. 

I like the satisfaction I feel when I harvest game with my reloads.

Next I want to get the stuff to load my own slugs for my 870 slugger.

 Al


----------



## MichaelK! (Oct 22, 2010)

The first shooting friend I ever had owned a Lee Classic Loader, hammering out .38 specials one by one with a rubber mallet.

Once I got my first gun, a .357 revolver, I wanted to reload also, but wanted something a step up. Way back then, a RCBS jr press cost 34$ and a set of steel dies 8.95$. That got me started.

Fast forward to today, I have three reloading presses, a swaging press, casting setup, and can't keep track of all the guns without writting them all down on a peice of paper. But, I still use that same jr press I bought back in 1980.


----------



## dkhern (Nov 30, 2012)

mike i got mine a little before you and i still use it some. its amazing what you accumulate.


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

Started in 1975 at the age of 15 with a Ponsness Warren 375C shotgun press in 20 Ga, added an RCBS Rockchucker in â76â. 

Now own 5 presses, 2 P&Ws (the same 375C and a 900 Elite, in 10, 12, and 20GA), my same Rockchucker, a Redding Ultra-Mag and a Dillon 550B. I needed the ultra-mag for the long BPCR cartridges. I now load for 25 calibers, and 3 Guages. I also own 3 lead melting pots, lube-sizer, case trimmers, couple Harrellâs powder measure etc. Setup to cast for .45Colt, .45ACP, .38/357, .45-70, .45-90, .45-100 and .40-70Win. I also have a Ken light BC1000 annealing Machine. Hereâs a couple pics of my new reloading room as Iâm organizing it. The Husky Rolling tool box is full of dies, shellholders, and the other MISC stuff that goes with loading.


















Chuck


----------



## MelonBar (Dec 27, 2012)

I started out on 30 Carbine. After 25 years I believe 30 Carbine is the worst ammo to reload. 38 Special has the be the easiest to reload.


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

I also started with the mec600jr back in the early 70's. I still use it today. I have both dies for 20 and 12 guage. My favorite game load for my 20 guage is a 16ga trap load with herco powner loaded into the 20ga casings. It was in the charts back then as applicable...prolly not today. It is a fast hot load that is hard on hulls... and grouse can't out fly LOL!


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

In the early 70s I was in college and a big trap shooter. Bought a Ponsness Warren Duomatic 375 in 2 3/4 inch 12 guage. It is one of the first models that doesn't have the cap you can remove to drop big shot by hand. I loaded several thousnd during the winters and shot them up in the summers. Then the price of lead shot doubled and I couldn't afford it. 

Later in life I got back into trap shooting. Bought a Ponsness Warren 800c in mint condition recently. 

Also got into rifle and pistol. Bought a RCBS rockchucker and an older single stage I don't remember the name of. Got dies for 357/38 and 30-06. Now I need dies for 7.62 X 39.

I still have all my presses and equipment but no permenant place to set them up since the move. A reloading room is planed for the new house.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Before I moved out on my own I bought an old oak teachers desk for $25.00. That was my reloading bench even though the narrow pencil drawer had to be removed and left out when the RCBS press was mounted.

When I got my own home I built a 2x4 frame from cheap picnic plans. I covered the top with 2x5's and a bit of ply wood to cover the cracks. I found federal vcases tough to resize the first time and had to ad a 3/16 steel plate under the 2z6's in the area of the press.

That bench also serves as my work bench to build frames and install foundation. Tie flys and wrap rods, install hooks on hand made plugs too.
I have an old dresser with 3 draws I keep extra dies in and other small things, till I bilt the shelves on the back of the bench. I still keep little used dies in that dresser along with loaded rounds.

 Al


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

A Lee loader at the old age of 14, with a speer (?) reloading manual. realized my 22-250 wasn't realizing much. Found a used scale shortly following. Dribbled powder on to the scale using a brass casing to the tenth, for a few years. Then I found a used RCBS jr, and dies, and discarded my Lee loader...and my calibres grew.

Very soon, there was a rockchucker! Of course, I was married and raising a family...so I waited for a used one. Then the Dillons came out! I waited and waited! Fianlly decided to sell a gun to finance the Dillon...the kids had started shooting at that time...it wasn't just me against the coyotes. It was a pre64 mod 70 in 270. One of my most cherished guns, but also the least used. In fact, I had never even shot it! I had bought it used, but it was still cherry! I had grown up knawing on Jack O'Connor articles and Book of the Rifles and Shotgun, thanks to a neighbor.

There was money left over from said sale to finance more reloading components, that kept us shooting for quite a while. "course I had to limit it some.

Now it has sat unused for several years. The recent turn of events has however sparked my interest again...never was lost... since I've been buying components for the last several years, just never sat down to use them.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I also read Jack O conners. I've always wanted a 257 Roberts because of it. I have bought a lot of guns since I've wanted the roberts but have never seen a 257 roberts I would lay out real money for.

I do have a 220 swift how ever. that one took me a long time to find.

 Al


----------



## MichaelK! (Oct 22, 2010)

O Conners was one of my favorate author's also. While working for the Forest Service in Idaho, I had a friend that lived next door to him, and told English from him at the local college (think it was Lewiston, Idaho).

I ended up focusing on the 6.5X55mm when the surplus market was giving them away. Pretty much the European version of the Roberts.


----------



## BACOG (May 17, 2012)

Every head of big game I have shot has been shot with a handload. I am still using the same old Lyman O Mag press that I bought 30+ years ago. 

If I ever start loading for the 9mm then I will move to a progressive press.


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

I've always had a hankering for a 257 as well. I did get a 257 Ackley in a trade once, just didn't keep it long enough to shoot. And since I had two 25/06's, I didn't need to at that time.

Just picked up a nice tang safety Ruger 77 varmit 22-250 with a 12 power Leupold scope today. Swapped a Ruger SP101 for it. I need to make a holster for it to complete the deal. He also has several boxes of 41 calibre bullets...I'll dress it up a bit for them. Glad I've saved dies and brass!

Kinda fun! I've not traded a gun for years, and now there are deals popping up everywhere.



alleyyooper said:


> I also read Jack O conners. I've always wanted a 257 Roberts because of it. I have bought a lot of guns since I've wanted the roberts but have never seen a 257 roberts I would lay out real money for.
> 
> I do have a 220 swift how ever. that one took me a long time to find.
> 
> Al


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

So far, all I've learned is that powder, primers and lead are hard to get...also that spent primers are not always well behaved in going to where they are supposed to.

Matt


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I never have a problem getting reloading powder at the local gun shop nor the bullets. Of course I use jacketed bullets in my center fires. Primers some times can be hard to get. Large rifle are only sold by the box of 100 with a 4 box limit at this time. Loaded ammo is hard to come by now too.

I never have a problem with the spent primers as long as I have the primer catch in place. I had a bigger problem with OOP'S shot.

 Al


----------



## MelonBar (Dec 27, 2012)

Went to a gun show this weekend. I bought two pounds of powder, and SP and LR primers at $45 a case, Got a deal on the powder at $15 a pound. I did not see any reloading dies at the gun show.


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

BACOG said:


> Every head of big game I have shot has been shot with a handload.



Same here. Started on my folk's kitchen table with a Lee Loader as a kid. Never looked back!


Tim


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

started shooting trap with my dad at about 14 we started reloading , bought a mec9000g 
we found a load we liked with 7 1/2 shot and he hasn't ever changed just feeds it powder primers shot 

I didn't do much for a bunch of years , then a few years ago the kids were getting old enough that i found a few minutes of free time and started reloading 

i bought a Lee turret , found it's great for pistol and less great for rifle 
then I upgraded , well added a used Lee classic cast turret , it is better for rifle longer ram , it indexes on rifle cartridges.

now i load for a bunch cartridges rifle and pistol , i caught the bug i suppose you could say , i also cast for several


----------



## MelonBar (Dec 27, 2012)

* I tried LSD this weekend it is amazing!*

LOL, no not what your thinking!

This is a technique for cleaning brass cases. I mixed some Lemi-Shine with Dawn dishwashing detergent in hot water. I dumped in a bag full of mixed range brass and shoot it around for a minute or two. I washed them and had bright shinny clean brass. With no 22's stuck in 9mm's, 9mm's stuck in .40's, and 40's stuck in 45's. My dry media vibrator tumbler may be headed for retirement.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I use hot water and citric acid , i have a few quart mason jars and i sort my brass into them all one cal in on jar then add hot water and citric acid , cap and shake , then let sit a while , then shake , then when it has cooled down i rinse in clear water and toss in a towel then let them set out to dry if i want to speed the drying i put them in the metal colander i use to rinse them and put them in the oven at 170 with the door open a crack they come out very dry


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I just use dollar store dish soap in a gallon plastic jar with some hot water. Shake the jar a bit then dump the cases out into a screen calander, stir them around to drain all the soapy water then rince. Once I feel they are rinced good they go in a mesh bag and hang in my wood burning furnace room in the winter or in a real sunny spot in the summer. Once they have dried I deprime them then they go in the tumbler with the rice for a hour or so. they come out as shiny as new.




 Al


----------



## robpa (Mar 27, 2013)

We use a couple RCBS Rock Chuckers. Probably around 45 dies+or- but mostly load .44, 41, 357, 243, 220, 22.50,308 and a couple others. Have some weve never used. We just go set up anew after about 5-6 years of not loading. Just inventoried this past weekend and we are good for awhile but need to start picking some things up, if we can find anything.some stuff is scarce.


----------



## JawjaBoy (Jan 21, 2013)

Started reloading shotshells some 25 years ago. Moved on to centerfire once I turned 21 and started to accumulate handguns. I now load for 11 handguns and am working on putting together components for Grandad's .30 Remington. My pet Ruger Bisley .44 Magnum has never had a factory round through it and probably never will. 

My next project is to load up some black powder shotshells for an old J. Stevens Arms hammer double that was also my Grandad's. The barrels are fluid steel and a gunsmith has given it the OK, but recommended I stick with black powder rounds just to be safe.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

JawjaBoy said:


> My next project is to load up some black powder shotshells for an old J. Stevens Arms hammer double that was also my Grandad's. The barrels are fluid steel and a gunsmith has given it the OK, but recommended I stick with black powder rounds just to be safe.


remember hot water and dawn to clean the black powder up the same day you shoot it 

i would hate to see a classic go the way so many BP guns have without proper cleaning and re oiling 

running a patch the next day is a good idea encase some how you missed a bit


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> recommended I stick with *black powder* rounds just to be safe.


I'd use Hodgdon's Triple 7 instead.
It's a LOT easier to clean up, and less corrosive, plus it takes 10% less by volume to get the same velocities


----------



## JawjaBoy (Jan 21, 2013)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> remember hot water and dawn to clean the black powder up the same day you shoot it
> 
> i would hate to see a classic go the way so many BP guns have without proper cleaning and re oiling
> 
> running a patch the next day is a good idea encase some how you missed a bit


The gunsmith warned about cleaning as soon as possible after being fired and I also do some War Between the States reenacting so I'm used to the cleanup routine. I usually use straight boiling water when cleaning my Enfield but he told me that in the shotgun or other cartridge guns that Windex with Vinegar was one of the best cleaners he had ever found. Said to pour the bottle of Windex into a gallon jug and top off with water. He got it from a BPCR shooter he knows.



Bearfootfarm said:


> I'd use Hodgdon's Triple 7 instead.
> It's a LOT easier to clean up, and less corrosive, plus it takes 10% less by volume to get the same velocities


I have some Triple 7 that I'm going to try. I got it from a reenacting friend who had tried it and found it doesn't work well at all without being compressed.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

At the range I use windex on patches to swab between shots in My BP rifles. Rubbing alcahol works real well also to clean the bore Of a BP rifle. That's what I use.

 Al


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

triple 7 may clean up a tiny bit easier , but it is still corrosive , it still makes a mess , it just smells different you basically have to clean it the same way 

we had muzzle loader yesterday for 4H I fired 20 or so rounds myself , collectively the 4h group fired 300+ from about 6 muzzle loaders

for patch lube this concoction goes by a few names , but i think it's original origins came from the competitions at Friendship IN where it goes by the name Friendship Speed Juice 

it is 1/3 hydrogen peroxide + 1/3 rubbing alcohol + 1/3 Murphy oil soap = darn good patch lube for all day shooting

combine ingredients shake before use , load it up in a spray bottle , but the spray bottle should be dark 

I found the small spray bottles of hydrogen peroxide are great as range bootles they hold 8 oz so a 1/3 cup of each shake and spray on patches , don't be afraid of it either get the patch good and wet with it them run it between your fingers and the excess will drip off , it doesn't hurt metal finish like ammonia can , it keeps the fouling loose and THERE IS NO NEED TO SWAB BETWEEN SHOTS 

measure powder , drop powder , spray patch , place patch , ball sprue up then short start and run it down on the powder cap and fire , repeat all day long , showing every good accuracy and consistency all day


every black powder or 777 or pyrodex gun needs to be cleaned before the sun sets on a dirty barrel and if your shot was taken in the last gimps of day light , it needs to be cleaned before the sun rises 

the most consistently good way to clean i have found is dawn dish soap and hot water 


you need ,
hot water 
dawn or other quality dish soap
a ram rod or range rod with appropriate jag for caliber it must be longer than the barrel by enough to hold on to 
patches 
oil I use kerosine and atf 50/50 , but there are a lot of good gun oils 

heat water i have a old camp coffee pot that i use for this 
pull the barrel , and nipple 
in a small bucket like a 5quart ice cream pail add a squirt of dish soap and enough hot water to cover the nipple hole by an inch or so 
then with a patch on the jag run it to the bottom and scrub up and down , as you stroke the patch up and down it will form a seal and draw hot soapy water up the barrel , work the hole barrel , then change patches , and continue , you can dump the dirty water and repeat with a fresh patch and clear hot water , then i hold the barrel with a rag and pour hot water from the coffer pot down the muzzle this carries the last of the corrosive salts out the nipple hole flushing the barrel , it will also make the barrel very hot that's why i hold it with a rag.
set the barrel aside muzzle down and let it dry , it won't take long , but long enough that you can scrub the nipple with a tooth brush and rinse in hot water , then i hold the nipple with a pliers and heat it over the gas burner for a several seconds to dry it , it is hot , very hot 

you can also hold the nipple hole over the burner for several seconds to be very sure the flash channel is dry 

the barrel is also still hot , with oil and a rag wipe down the lock 

then when you can stand to touch the barrel again or it is dry and you grab it with a rag , spray some oil down the bore and run an oil patch , if should come out just oily and not dirty
i use enough oil that some comes out the nipple hole when running the oil patch that really doesn't take much a squirt or 2 
wipe down the barrel with oil and by now you might be able to touch the nipple , if you can thread it in and wipe it with the rag 

reassemble your gun , store it muzzle down if you can , it lets any oil run out and not into the flash channel 


always fire a few caps before loading up this helps clear any oil that remains in the flash channel

for inlines basically the same procedure just from the breach and in place of nipple , read breach plug , use a good anti seize on the breach plug every time , you don't need to wrench them into place snug then a 1/4 turn is usually good 

black powder cartridge would be very similar

Windex may work but , it is ammonia , and that can have it's own problems on metal finish , you may know the clean up routine , it has certainly be around long enough , guys that have been shooting black since smokeless was that new finagled stuff came up with this i just been following what has worked a long time 

I wonder how many good guns get ruined from poor cleaning , and people have ignition problems because of bad cleaning 
i have seen the inlines on the rack at some gun stores , only used once , breach plug doesn't come out , 50 dollars , you basically have to buy it toss the sewer pipe of a barrel and buy a new barrel
sometimes you can clean it up with enough scrubbing and metal polish to shoot decent again 

easy clean up , lures to many into , no clean up or poor clean up 

I have a 45 cap lock that the last 1 1/2 inches of the barrel at the breach was a mess , the previous owner only had the factory ram rod , it is exactly as long as the barrel , so he needed a little to hold on to while cleaning , I scrubbed and scrubbed and scrubbed on that bore with a brass brush and then patches with penetrating oil , till they came out clean and free of any rust , luckily is was only surface rust and the patch and ball never see the last inch and a half of the barrel only the powder does so it doesn't affect accuracy

I finished typing this and realized i had muzzle loading on the brain , your breach loader smooth bore will clean even faster but , i like hot water and soap with BP or subs


----------



## JawjaBoy (Jan 21, 2013)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> Windex may work but , it is ammonia , and that can have it's own problems on metal finish


The Windex I am referring to is labeled Windex Multi Purpose and is made with vinegar instead of ammonia. Gunsmith warned me to never ever use the ammonia Windex. He says that the vinegar cuts BP fouling in no time. He recommended 4 wet, snug fitting patches followed by 2 dry then 4 more wet and 2 more dry. Let air dry or run a few more dry patches through and oil. Once I get the old girl shooting I will give this a try and see what I like better.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

good that he explained that , ammonia makes clean windows but is hard on metal finish

I know people who use paper towel as patches for cleaning , I was thinking a roll of those light blue sop rags the basically very heavy duty paper towel , might make for some good cleaning patches 

I use little scraps of flannel but i realized dark green flannel works fine but it is sure hard to see if it is still dirty , i had lighter color before but my wife backed a quilt in dark green and i have about a thousand patches cut from the scrap

they work fine as patches for a ball for tight barreled guns also


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

I save old* all-cotton* T shirts for patches


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I save old* all-cotton* T shirts for patches


I got a case of 50,000 patches, US issue for 7.62, as a discharge/going away present from the head armorer at Camp Lejeune!

33 years later I am still using them.


----------



## JawjaBoy (Jan 21, 2013)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I save old* all-cotton* T shirts for patches


I have a box full of old T shirts ready to be cut up right now. I will occasionally use all cotton flannel PJs when the DW wears a pair out.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

my wife is a quilter , when she backs one in flannel there are scraps often 2-6 inches by 108 inches , cut up into patches that is a lot of patches , i even trained her on what size to chop them all up to with the rotary cutter.


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

When I was about 12yrs. old i experimented with reloading .22 rimfire...pulled the bullets from .22 shorts and long rifles with my custom bullet puller (my teeth):yuck:
then loaded extra powder from shorts in the Long rifles and pressed the 29 gr. short bullet on top of that... My very own stingers before the big boys started making 'em:thumb:Quit it because I didna like the conversion ratio of 2-1..Ammo wuz jist to dear in the late '50's:drum:


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

I though I was the only one who washed out his cases. I have some very small bottle brushes and scrub down the insides too.
Case preperation is the major part of my reloading process. I take a pipe cleaner to the primer hole and even polish the brass with a cotton cloth and tarnish remover.
I do get kind of anal retentive and it will as I said before take 7-8 hrs to produce a box of reloads. But man, do they shoot. I have absolute total reliability of that first shot going exactly where I want it to. This is an awesome thing.


----------

